# Floradix Kindervital and Floravital



## MeMommy (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi all,
I need to get a multivitamin and iron for my DD. I'm thinking Floradix Kindervital and Floravital. Anyone have any experience with these? I'm a bit worried that the vitamin A is retinyl palmitate and not caretenoids... Anyone have any other good multivitamin ideas? DD is 15 mos. and is not really eating solids....


----------



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

why do you think you need a mutivitamin and iron for her?


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

my only advice is, if you go with the Kindervital, buy the smallest bottle you possibly can until you know if your child will take it. I spent $50 on the big bottle and my kids HATE it lol. They won't even drink it if I put it in a full cup of juice. they know it's in there.


----------



## RainCoastMama (Oct 13, 2004)

ITA - buy the small bottle, but we have the opposite problem - our girls LOVE KinderVital. We can never finish a whole bottle and b/c there is no preservative and it only last for about 6 weeks in the fridge, then we have to chuck them out half full sometimes. DH and I take it too but find it very sweet (we give it to them after the fish oil...kinda like a treat for taking it







) I've been happy with this company and have been taking their products for a long time.


----------



## MeMommy (Aug 31, 2006)

RainCoastMama - I'm assuming the countdown starts after you open it? As in, if it's on my shelf for more than six weeks it's still okay, right?
Also, does it contain iron? I wouldn't want to overdose with that and the floravital...


----------



## RainCoastMama (Oct 13, 2004)

Yup, the countdown starts after the seal is cracked. They also give a plastic cover to allow for fermentation/expansion over time as they're opened as bottles have cracked in the past.

I don't think they contain iron - read the below ingredients list and call if you're concerned (I don't like iron in kids' vites - danger of self-overdosing, consto):

Kindervital ingredient highlights http://www.florahealth.com/flora/hom...R4780_MORE.htm

Kindervital's vitamins and nutrients are blended in a natural fruit juice and herb base. These include:

Calcium is especially important for your child's growing bones and for developing strong teeth.

Magnesium assists calcium in building bone strength and ensuring the body properly utililizes calcium.

Vitamin D is needed for proper absorption and use of calcium and phosphorus. The most important vitamin for proper bone and teeth growth and development.

Vitamin A is critical to growth and development of both bone and soft tissue. It assists in protein synthesis and helps bone cells mature. It also helps lay down the enamel layer in teeth. It aids the immune system by resisting invasion by microorganisms and supporting mucous membranes and their secretions, including those in the lungs. This makes it ideal for preventing infections of the respiratory tract.

Vitamin C plays an important role in forming collagen in the bones as well as maintaining healthy gums, teeth, skin and blood vessels. An antioxidant, vitamin C enhances immune system response, reduces allergic reaction and helps heal wounds.

Vitamin E is another antioxidant. It protects the essential fatty acids in cell walls preventing cells from being damaged. It also acts as an anti-inflammatory and increases a child's resistance to infection.

B vitamins offer "brain food" to the rapidly developing brain of a child and promote nervous system function.

Naturally occurring carotenes are involved with the growth and repair of tissue and are a source of betacarotene, a powerful antioxidant. It increases the number of white blood cells and protects the lining of the lungs and ear canal making it important against recurrent infections.

Ingredients: (Certified Kosher)

Medicinal Ingredients: 1 teaspoonful (5 ml = 6 g) provides:
Vitamin A: 1250 I. U.
Vitamin D: 100 I. U.
Calcium: 50.1 mg (from calcium gluconate and calcium hypophosphite)
Vitamin C: 25 mg
Magnesium: 7.25 mg (from magnesium hydrogen phosphate)
Vitamin E: 6.25 I. U.
B vitamins:
-Niacinamide: 2.5 mg
-Thiamine: 0.375 mg
-Riboflavin: 0.375 mg
-Pyridoxine hydrochloride: 0.375 mg
-Cyanocobalamin: 0.15 mcg.

Herbal Ingredients: 2.16 g herb extract from: Carrots 21.6 mg; Anise seed 8.8 mg; Licorice root 6.4 mg; Milfoil herb 6.4 mg; Horsetail herb 6.0 mg; Camomile flowers 4.0 mg; Peppermint leaves 4.0 mg;Watercress 4.0 mg; Wheat germ 4.0 mg; Coriander seed 2.4 mg; Nettles 2.4 mg; Spinach 2.4 mg; Orange peel 1.6 mg.

In a base of: Orange juice 0.8 g; Malt extract 0.431 g; Yeast extract 0.4 g; Pear juice concentrate 0.75 g; Maple syrup 0.375 g; Rosehip extract 0.145 g; Wheat germ extract 0.045 mg. Made up to 5 ml with natural corrigents.


----------



## RainCoastMama (Oct 13, 2004)

I did a google search and several discussions came up about KV *not* containing iron, but def call if you want to be 100% sure.


----------

